# Trailer lights



## donairplane (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone used submersible led trailer lights and are they really water proof?
Thanks.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes & yes


----------



## Scott F (Jun 13, 2018)

I've got the original submersible lights (not LED) on my 30 year old trailer that have never failed, so I'm sure that new LED versions can also be made reliably submersible.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 13, 2018)

i wouldn't say they are waterproof,at least the cheap ones,but they don't get hot and the water really doesn't affect them the way the incandescents get affected.my drivers side used to fill up with water every time and never failed, until it broke off after i backed into a tree and had to buy a new set.but at least i have a spare now.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 14, 2018)

Best thing I ever did for my trailer was replace all the incandescent lights with LED's. I'd also suggest running a dedicated ground wire from the wiring harness back to each tail light and use tinned, heat shrink connectors for all of the connections. This is exactly what I did and my trailer lights have been trouble free ever since. I don't even unplug to unload/retrieve the boat, and my lights go underwater each time.


----------



## eshaw (Jun 14, 2018)

BigTerp said:


> Best thing I ever did for my trailer was replace all the incandescent lights with LED's. I'd also suggest running a dedicated ground wire from the wiring harness back to each tail light and use tinned, heat shrink connectors for all of the connections. This is exactly what I did and my trailer lights have been trouble free ever since. I don't even unplug to unload/retrieve the boat, and my lights go underwater each time.



I always unplug my harness when backing into the water out of habit. I do agree with everything you've said though. When I get some sealed LED's I'll be doing it like you suggested.


----------



## donairplane (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## andreww (Dec 12, 2020)

of course yes


----------



## maintenanceguy (Dec 12, 2020)

I've had submersible trailer lights that were not waterproof. They were LED lights and the LEDs and circuitry were potted to be water proof but the light housings filled up every time I dunked the trailer and drained on the way home. These lasted less than one season. Junk.

I then bought these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014PCL7Y6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and they really are water proof and have lasted a year so far with no issues.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 13, 2020)

Before I had LEDs I would unplug at ramp, then later notice at home that I forgot to plug them back in.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 13, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Before I had LEDs I would unplug at ramp, then later notice at home that I forgot to plug them back in.



I unplug the lights every time before I dunk the trailer in the water. Around 98-99% of the time I remember to plug them back in. There's a bit of a routine of things to do before heading home so things like plugging the lights back in, strapping down the boat, tying off the motor so it won't swing around, pull the drain plugs if there is water in the boat. I never even bother to check and see if water did get into the light housings, I prefer to unplug them to reduce the chances of bulbs burning out. But regardless, trailer lights/wiring go bad so you have to check them often to make sure they are working.


----------

